# Trout bite 1/19/2015



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

I found a great trout bite over mud and mixed shell on H&H Opening Night cocahoe minnows worked low and slow. It was a nice change of pace. I used my 7' light action spinning rod on a 2500 sized spinning reel spooled with 10 pound FINS XS braid. Loosened up the drag and enjoyed the head shakes and darting runs of a dozen or so speckled trout. Kept five and a bonus flounder.
http://www.hhlure.com
http://www.finsfishing.com
http://www.stinkypantsfishing.com


----------

